# zoo tycoon 2 african adventures installation error



## Leander/Allegro (Apr 11, 2010)

I have had this expansion pack on my pc before and i cant exactly remember the reason but i had to uninstall it. now when i try to re install it goes to the uninstall screen automatically to ask if i want to remove saved games and downloads. i have tried using Revo uninstaller to completely remove it but still no success. i even tried my friends disk and it wont install. Any help? it would be mush appreciated.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Check out your computer for ANY files that have anything to do with the manufacturer/developer of the game or what not, and delete any files you find associating to the game.
Steps:
Start>My Computer>(C drive> Delete any files you find here associating with the game/developer then move on to a folder called Program Files and delete anything associating with the game/developer here.


----------

